# "Insieme per il futuro": nuovo gruppo di Di Maio.



## Toby rosso nero (21 Giugno 2022)

Come riportato da tutti i media, è scissione nel Movimento Cinque Stelle.
Di Maio fonda un nuovo gruppo, "Insieme per il futuro", a cui aderiranno oltre 50 ex grillini tra Camera e Senato e altri 5 esponenti di governo, da Pierpaolo Sileri a Laura Castelli. Tutti in bilico per la regola del secondo mandato ribadita da grillo, ora potranno svincolarsi dallo statuto Cinque Stelle.

Con la nascita del nuovo gruppo ora la Lega di Matteo Salvini diventa il partito maggioritario in parlamento.

Di Battista insulta il vecchio amico: "Di Maio, ignobile tradimento. Un movimento come il nostro non aveva alcun diritto di governare con tutti per portare a casa comode poltrone."


----------



## neversayconte (21 Giugno 2022)

fatalità se ne vanno quelli che non avrebbero potuto ricandidarsi


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i media, è scissione nel Movimento Cinque Stelle.
> Di Maio fonda un nuovo gruppo, "Insieme per il futuro", a cui aderiranno oltre 50 ex grillini tra Camera e Senato e altri 5 esponenti di governo, da Pierpaolo Sileri a Laura Castelli. Tutti in bilico per la regola del secondo mandato ribadita da grillo, ora potranno svincolarsi dallo statuto Cinque Stelle.
> 
> Con la nascita del nuovo gruppo ora la Lega di Matteo Salvini diventa il partito maggioritario in parlamento.


Questa gente comunque, una volta abituata alle polpette senza fare nulla, rimangono sempre nel giro e di trovarsi un lavoro come gli altri no..


----------



## Nomaduk (21 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i media, è scissione nel Movimento Cinque Stelle.
> Di Maio fonda un nuovo gruppo, "Insieme per il futuro", a cui aderiranno oltre 50 ex grillini tra Camera e Senato e altri 5 esponenti di governo, da Pierpaolo Sileri a Laura Castelli. Tutti in bilico per la regola del secondo mandato ribadita da grillo, ora potranno svincolarsi dallo statuto Cinque Stelle.
> 
> Con la nascita del nuovo gruppo ora la Lega di Matteo Salvini diventa il partito maggioritario in parlamento.
> ...


Senza vergogna.


----------



## Andris (21 Giugno 2022)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> fatalità se ne vanno quelli che non avrebbero potuto ricandidarsi


e poi vedremo con chi si ricandideranno, perchè da soli non supererebbero lo sbarramento
hanno bisogno di altri, come Italia viva e Azione


----------



## Nomaduk (21 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa gente comunque, una volta abituata alle polpette senza fare nulla, rimangono sempre nel giro e di trovarsi un lavoro come gli altri no..



Fanno comodo al sistema quindi in qualche modo la maggiorparte rimane sempre in sella. Sono già ammaestrati a mantenere il teatrino della politica.


----------



## diavolo (21 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i media, è scissione nel Movimento Cinque Stelle.
> Di Maio fonda un nuovo gruppo, "Insieme per il futuro", a cui aderiranno oltre 50 ex grillini tra Camera e Senato e altri 5 esponenti di governo, da Pierpaolo Sileri a Laura Castelli. Tutti in bilico per la regola del secondo mandato ribadita da grillo, ora potranno svincolarsi dallo statuto Cinque Stelle.
> 
> Con la nascita del nuovo gruppo ora la Lega di Matteo Salvini diventa il partito maggioritario in parlamento.
> ...


Voglio la lista dei nomi di chi intende votarli sul Corriere.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i media, è scissione nel Movimento Cinque Stelle.
> Di Maio fonda un nuovo gruppo, "Insieme per il futuro", a cui aderiranno oltre 50 ex grillini tra Camera e Senato e altri 5 esponenti di governo, da Pierpaolo Sileri a Laura Castelli. Tutti in bilico per la regola del secondo mandato ribadita da grillo, ora potranno svincolarsi dallo statuto Cinque Stelle.
> 
> Con la nascita del nuovo gruppo ora la Lega di Matteo Salvini diventa il partito maggioritario in parlamento.
> ...


Giggino ha pochi anni più di me, dovrò sorbirmelo a vita


----------



## Andris (21 Giugno 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Voglio la lista dei nomi di chi intende votarli sul Corriere.


dopo "I putiniani d'Italia" ecco "I puttanieri d'Italia"


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i media, è scissione nel Movimento Cinque Stelle.
> Di Maio fonda un nuovo gruppo, "Insieme per il futuro", a cui aderiranno oltre 50 ex grillini tra Camera e Senato e altri 5 esponenti di governo, da Pierpaolo Sileri a Laura Castelli. Tutti in bilico per la regola del secondo mandato ribadita da grillo, ora potranno svincolarsi dallo statuto Cinque Stelle.
> 
> Con la nascita del nuovo gruppo ora la Lega di Matteo Salvini diventa il partito maggioritario in parlamento.
> ...


Ma questi pensano che prenderanno mai 1 voto?
perché la pubblicità che si stanno facendo è proprio degli" invotabili" altro che futuro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Giugno 2022)

*Alle 21.15 conferenza di Di Maio.*


----------



## Raryof (21 Giugno 2022)

Partito carta da culo.


----------



## Andris (21 Giugno 2022)

*Sono al momento cinquanta alla Camera e undici al Senato, i 5 Stelle pronti a seguire Luigi Di Maio.
Aggiornato a un'ora fa per Ansa il conteggio*



>


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i media, è scissione nel Movimento Cinque Stelle.
> Di Maio fonda un nuovo gruppo, "Insieme per il futuro", a cui aderiranno oltre 50 ex grillini tra Camera e Senato e altri 5 esponenti di governo, da Pierpaolo Sileri a Laura Castelli. Tutti in bilico per la regola del secondo mandato ribadita da grillo, ora potranno svincolarsi dallo statuto Cinque Stelle.
> 
> Con la nascita del nuovo gruppo ora la Lega di Matteo Salvini diventa il partito maggioritario in parlamento.
> ...



Tanto spariranno anche loro.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Giugno 2022)

Sarà un floppone. In ogni caso, o Conte fa qualcosa di eroico tipo far cadere il governo, o non farà tanto meglio di Di Maioh. Che tristezza, in ogni caso...Poi ci si chiedere pure perchè la gente non va più a votare, ma chi devi votare??? Se si candida il Gabibbo, sarebbe nettamente il candidato più credibile tra tutti quanti.

Ma poi, perché uno dovrebbe votare Di Maio. Non ha un carisma, non ha un'idea, non ha nulla, è il nulla. Il boom del 2018 ha un nome e cognome, Beppe Grillo, he con i suoi vaffa ha preso in giro migliaia di persone. Anzi, con Di Battista, che quantomeno è un bravo piazzaiolo, avrebbero addirittura preso di più.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Sono al momento cinquanta alla Camera e undici al Senato, i 5 Stelle pronti a seguire Luigi Di Maio.
> Aggiornato a un'ora fa per Ansa il conteggio*


Leggo che ci andranno dentro Sileri ed anche quella genia di Laura Castelli, che già anni fa mostrava una grande capacità di esporre le proprie idee. Che sciagura  .


----------



## Andris (21 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Leggo che ci andranno dentro Sileri ed anche quella genia di Laura Castelli, che già anni fa mostrava una grande capacità di esporre le proprie idee. Che sciagura  .


c'è anche il mitico Spadafora, quello che avrebbe ibernato i campionati per due anni


----------



## fabri47 (21 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> c'è anche il mitico Spadafora, quello che avrebbe ibernato i campionati per due anni


L'amante segreto di Matano, a cui gli ha dato la conduzione in solitaria togliendo la sovranista Cuccarini a La Vita in Diretta.


----------



## Devil man (21 Giugno 2022)

Non li voterò mai tutte le promesse fatte se le sono rimangiate...


----------



## fabri47 (21 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e poi vedremo con chi si ricandideranno, perchè da soli non supererebbero lo sbarramento
> hanno bisogno di altri, come Italia viva e Azione


Faranno un'ammucchiata. Già uno dei più grandi nemici del M5S, il grande Sallusti, stamattina su Canale 5, ha elogiato la svolta di Di Maio come fosse un grande statista d'altri tempi. LOL.


----------



## Andris (21 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Faranno un'ammucchiata. Già uno dei più grandi nemici del M5S, il grande Sallusti, stamattina su Canale 5, ha elogiato la svolta di Di Maio come fosse un grande statista d'altri tempi. LOL.


peccato floris sia andato in vacanza, sarebbe stata da non perdere stasera di martedì


----------



## fabri47 (21 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> peccato floris sia andato in vacanza, sarebbe stata da non perdere stasera di martedì


Ti dico solo che la Merlino nel suo programma su La7, quando ha seguito qualche giorno fa in diretta Di Maio che ha punzecchiato Conte, era tutta entusiasta. Sarà rivalutato come è successo con Renzi, che è diventato un eroe per le testate di fintopposizione di destra tipo Libero e Il Giornale.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Giugno 2022)

*Di Battista punzecchia Di Maio: "Insieme per il "futuro"? Il suo".*


----------



## Andris (21 Giugno 2022)

a questo punto presentare mozione di sfiducia contro Di Maio ministro degli Esteri e vediamo chi lo sostiene al governo
non ha alcun titolo per restare, non è più il capo politico del M5S e neanche una sua indicazione
anche se in teoria dovrebbe star là perchè ne capisce qualcosa ma lasciamo perdere...seguiamo la logica politica...


----------



## Swaitak (21 Giugno 2022)

al posto di Di Maio è pronto il figlio di Grillo


----------



## Maurizio91 (21 Giugno 2022)

Volano parole grosse tra i grillini ed ex grillini.
Alle prossime elezioni Di Maio e Conte non faranno coalizione? Mi sembra strano.
Se m5s va assieme al pd, e Di Maio va assieme al pd...m5s va assieme a Di Maio.

Che poi, o prendi il 20% da solo, o 10%+10% in due, il risultato fa sempre 20.

Ipotizzo dinamiche analoghe a Forza Italia/lega/fdi. I voti di FI si sono spostati verso gli altri 2, per poi coalizzare tutti e 3. Il totale non cambia


----------



## Mika (21 Giugno 2022)

Sapete nella mia ignoranza in materia politica cosa penso? Che Fratelli d'Italia nel 2023 sarà il primo partito a mani basse, poi che il CDX abbia la maggioranza assoluta non lo so, ma FdI avrà un boato di voti.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Giugno 2022)

ma Giggino non era un grande promotore dei due mandati e tutti a casa a lavorare? non torna a vendere le bibite allo stadio allora?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Giugno 2022)

A Napoli giggino farà il pieno di voti purtroppo. A livello locale può ambire a qualche poltrona


----------



## Swaitak (21 Giugno 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Sapete nella mia ignoranza in materia politica cosa penso? Che Fratelli d'Italia nel 2023 sarà il primo partito a mani basse, poi che il CDX abbia la maggioranza assoluta non lo so, ma FdI avrà un boato di voti.


la penso come te, salvo poi rivedere i soliti rimpasti dopo pochi mesi, e l'ascesa di un direttore megagalattico per tirare avanti tutti i 5 anni. Ormai andiamo avanti col solito loop


----------



## Mika (21 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> la penso come te, salvo poi rivedere i soliti rimpasti dopo pochi mesi, e l'ascesa di un direttore megagalattico per tirare avanti tutti i 5 anni. Ormai andiamo avanti col solito loop


Si sicuramente sarà così, ma a parlare proprio di voti, FdI prenderà un boato di voti. Poi finirà come sempre con la conseguenza che poi a votare ci vanno quelli che votano a prescindere il partito (sia a destra e a sinistra) mentre quelli come me che non seguono politica e non hanno una ideologia a prescindere smetteranno di andare a votare. Penso che nel 2023 sarà l'ultima volta che io voterò.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Giugno 2022)

Queste nullità (il bibitaro è il re delle nullità) alla fine convergeranno al centro dove troveranno il loro amicone nano da giardino Brunetta (più i vari partitini di azione,italia morta,ecc.ecc)
Brunetta che non a caso,già da qualche mese ammiccava a più riprese al bibitaro maio.
Da nullità (come lui più volte aveva soprannominato di maio) a "grande statista".

Io sono molto più categorico,il bibitaro di maio è solo una grande


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Giugno 2022)

Conferenza iniziata.
Sembra più una conferenza di Zelensky.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

Di Maio che si atteggia a statista è davvero troppo pure per me.


----------



## vota DC (21 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Conferenza iniziata.
> Sembra più una conferenza di Zelensky.


No. Zelensky con tutti i suoi limiti è pur sempre un populista. È discorso immondizia frufru da casta con tanto di citazione di gente come Sassoli (il *giornalista* che ha rimpiazzato un buonista come Lerner ritenuto "troppo cattivo" facendo tg mieloso pro Berlusconi e inciuci)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Di Maio che si atteggia a statista è davvero troppo pure per me.



Nessuna citazione alla regola del secondo mandato, nemmeno prova a difendersi.
Credo che questa conferenza sia l'emblema di tutto ciò che è stato il Cinque Stelle in questi anni.
Ipocrisia, trasformismo.

PS. Conte ovviamente farebbe lo stesso nella sua posizione. Anzi, l'ha già fatto.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nessuna citazione alla regola del secondo mandato, nemmeno prova a difendersi.
> Credo che questa conferenza sia l'emblema di tutto ciò che è stato il Cinque Stelle in queste anni.
> Ipocrisia, trasformismo.



La cosa che mi consola è che a breve sparirà lui con tutta la ciurma.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Giugno 2022)

a me ricorda un pappagallo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Giugno 2022)

Ha concluso dichiarandosi ufficialmente "draghiano" 

"Impeachment a Mattarella"!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Giugno 2022)

Comunque sta gente ha annientato totalmente la speranza, è questo il vero danno che ha fatto il m5s. Prima del m5s c'era l'idea che qualcosa si poteva ancora fare, adesso invece pare davvero tutto impossibile. L'unica cosa è veramente una nuova marcia su Roma


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

L’amico della Nato


----------



## Andris (21 Giugno 2022)

e hanno ritardato mezz'ora "boss in incognito" per queste fregnacce ?
lo mandano in diretta nazionale su rai2 neanche fosse il presidente

rideva da solo quando leggeva dal foglio, un classico dei furbi della sua terra che pensano di inculare gli altri

grazie a questa performance va subito sul podio della feccia politica dopo pd e renzi

ha preso da renzi la retorica dei sindaci...

uno non vale uno...la competenza, lo studio e l'esperienza sono un valore da valutare...no populismi e sovranismi.
ogni commento è superfluo


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Giugno 2022)

Paese morto comandato da morti


----------



## Jino (21 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa gente comunque, una volta abituata alle polpette senza fare nulla, rimangono sempre nel giro e di trovarsi un lavoro come gli altri no..



Quando sei dentro nel giro, un pò di qua un pò di la, sei apposto a vita.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Giugno 2022)

Licia Ronzulli e i renziani che già ammiccano, che circo


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

Il nostro Ministro


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nessuna citazione alla regola del secondo mandato, nemmeno prova a difendersi.
> Credo che questa conferenza sia l'emblema di tutto ciò che è stato il Cinque Stelle in questi anni.
> Ipocrisia, trasformismo.
> 
> PS. Conte ovviamente farebbe lo stesso nella sua posizione. Anzi, l'ha già fatto.



Bibitaro Maio con questa mossa ha impedito a Conte di crearsi il suo partito personale


----------



## pazzomania (21 Giugno 2022)

Comunque sottovalutate il Giggino nazionale 
Per l' età che ha, sta imparando in fretta come muoversi in politica.

Tra 20 anni starà ancora li


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Bibitaro Maio con questa mossa ha impedito a Conte di crearsi il suo partito personale



Conte lo vediamo davvero all'Isola dei famosi tra un paio d'anni con le bimbe che si sgrillettano a vederlo in costume.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque sottovalutate il Giggino nazionale
> Per l' età che ha, sta imparando in fretta come muoversi in politica.



Per me Giggino il prossimo anno sparirà quasi del tutto.


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Giugno 2022)

Fa benissimo.

Scelta coraggiosa da parte di un leader coraggioso. Se non si sta più bene insieme non ha senso continuare


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

Il M5S nato per dare al Paese una classe politica onesta e capace ha solo portato al potere dilettanti incompetenti ed attaccati alla sedia.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me Giggino il prossimo anno sparirà quasi del tutto.



L'unica possibilità che ha di rimanere nel giro è una poltrona offerta dal PD. Farà comunque il giro di tutte le trasmissioni politiche per anni e si incasserà i suoi soldi senza problemi


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'unica possibilità che ha di rimanere nel giro è una poltrona offerta dal PD. Farà comunque il giro di tutte le trasmissioni politiche per anni e si incasserà i suoi soldi senza problemi



Verrà parcheggiato al Parlamento Europeo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il M5S nato per dare al Paese una classe politica onesta e capace ha solo portato al potere dilettanti incompetenti ed attaccati alla sedia.



La cosa ironica è che il m5s ha peggiorato in tutto la situazione politica alla fine. Il dramma vero è questo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Giugno 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'unica possibilità che ha di rimanere nel giro è una poltrona offerta dal PD. Farà comunque il giro di tutte le trasmissioni politiche per anni e si incasserà i suoi soldi senza problemi



PD in imbarazzo totale, perché ora dovrà rinunciare all'alleanza "ufficiale" con Conte-5S per farla con Di Maio. Non potrà farla con entrambi.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Giugno 2022)

Chissà se vedremo una scissione anche ne "Il Puttanaio Quotidiano".


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa ironica è che il m5s ha peggiorato in tutto la situazione politica alla fine. Il dramma vero è questo.



La politica deve essere fatta da politici veri non da gente presa da nulla.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Giugno 2022)

Comunque il m5s ha reso evidente a tutti che la gente comune è peggio del politico medio alla fine. Un vero disastro. Come scritto prima, non c'è neanche più la speranza.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Giugno 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Fa benissimo.
> 
> Scelta coraggiosa da parte di un leader coraggioso. Se non si sta più bene insieme non ha senso continuare



Coraggiosa si,la sua carriera da politicante era a rischio con lo stop al terzo mandato


----------



## pazzomania (21 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me Giggino il prossimo anno sparirà quasi del tutto.



Se lo buttano fuori dalla porta, quello rientra dalla finestra.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque il m5s ha reso evidente a tutti che la gente comune è peggio del politico medio alla fine. Un vero disastro. Come scritto prima, non c'è neanche più la speranza.



La politica bisogna saperla fare. Prendere dei falliti e farli diventare parlamentari ha affossato del tutto la politica italiana.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se lo buttano fuori dalla porta, quello rientra dalla finestra.



Gli daranno un posto e lo faranno contento.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> PD in imbarazzo totale, perché ora dovrà rinunciare all'alleanza "ufficiale" con Conte-5S per farla con Di Maio. Non potrà farla con entrambi.



Però il pd si suiciderebbe ad allearsi con bibitaro maio,lui e tutti quelli attaccati alla cadrega come lui alle prossime elezioni saranno spazzati via. 
Al limite faranno tutti un mega inciucio tra i partiti e partitini di centro per raggiungere la soglia di sbarramento.

Ma il PD farebbe bene ad andare avanti con Conte,tanto ormai li stanno cannibalizzando in toto.
E' solo grazie agli inutili dei 5stelle se le  del PD hanno recuperato consensi,proprio come accadde anche durante il governo gialloverde


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Però il pd si suiciderebbe ad allearsi con bibitaro maio,lui e tutti quelli attaccati alla cadrega come lui alle prossime elezioni saranno spazzati via.
> Al limite faranno tutti un mega inciucio tra i partiti e partitini di centro per raggiungere la soglia di sbarramento.
> 
> Ma il PD farebbe bene ad andare avanti con Conte,tanto ormai li stanno cannibalizzando in toto.
> E' solo grazie agli inutili dei 5stelle se le  del PD hanno recuperato consensi,proprio come accadde anche durante il governo gialloverde



Le prossime elezioni politiche saranno molto interessanti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La politica bisogna saperla fare. Prendere dei falliti e farli diventare parlamentari ha affossato del tutto la politica italiana.



E' vero quello che dici, ma sai anche tu che il successo del m5s al tempo era dovuto al fatto proprio che i "politici veri" si sono rivelati dei falliti in tutto per primi. Ci fossero stati politici capaci nessuno avrebbe mai dato fiducia al m5s. 

L'errore che ora non bisogna fare è dare colpe al m5s che non ha. La situazione è peggiorata , ma il m5s era ed è un sintomo della malattia, non è il virus che ha provocato l'infezione.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Giugno 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' vero quello che dici, ma sai anche tu che il successo del m5s al tempo era dovuto al fatto proprio che i "politici veri" si sono rivelati dei falliti in tutto per primi. Ci fossero stati politici capaci nessuno avrebbe mai dato fiducia al m5s.
> 
> *L'errore che ora non bisogna fare è dare colpe al m5s che non ha. La situazione è peggiorata , ma il m5s era ed è un sintomo della malattia, non è il virus che ha provocato l'infezione.*



E' dal 2018 che il 5stelle è in errore.
Primo per non aver avuto le palle di far tornare la nazione al voto,e poi avendo fatto tutte queste alleanze schifose.
Dal "MAI alleati con nessuno" all'essersi alleati con la lega,con il pd,con articolo 1,con leu,con italia viva fino ad arrivare al minestrone totale del "tutti dentro"


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' vero quello che dici, ma sai anche tu che il successo del m5s al tempo era dovuto al fatto proprio che i "politici veri" si sono rivelati dei falliti in tutto per primi. Ci fossero stati politici capaci nessuno avrebbe mai dato fiducia al m5s.
> 
> L'errore che ora non bisogna fare è dare colpe al m5s che non ha. La situazione è peggiorata , ma il m5s era ed è un sintomo della malattia, non è il virus che ha provocato l'infezione.



Il M5S ha saputo approfittare del malessere diffuso in tanta parte della popolazione ma non ha poi proposto valide alternative.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E' dal 2018 che il 5stelle è in errore.
> Primo per non aver avuto le palle di far tornare la nazione al voto,e poi avendo fatto tutte queste alleanze schifose.
> Dal "MAI alleati con nessuno" all'essersi alleati con la lega,con il pd,con articolo 1,con leu,con italia viva fino ad arrivare al minestrone totale del "tutti dentro"



L'alleanza con la lega per me poteva pure starci, provarci almeno era lecito. Lo schifo vero si è visto quando è caduto il primo governo. In mezzo la mancanza di palle nel non voler andare fino in fondo all'accusa a Mattarella. Re mattarella che si farà 14 anni interi da presidente.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Giugno 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'alleanza con la lega per me poteva pure starci, provarci almeno era lecito. Lo schifo vero si è visto quando è caduto il primo governo. In mezzo la mancanza di palle nel non voler andare fino in fondo all'accusa a Mattarella. Re mattarella che si farà 14 anni interi da presidente.



Tutto quello che dici è giusto e dimostra la totale inadeguatezza di un movimento di protesta quando bisogna assumersi la responsabilità di governare.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Giugno 2022)

Detto questo, da gombloddisdah ma non troppo, per me è solo un'altra variable sapientemente inserita per continuare a far sopravvivere il mostro che sta fagocitando l'itaglia.

Tutto pianificato o quasi, alla fine. Qualcuno che sta facendo finta di guerreggiare, poi stasera sarà a cena dal dirimpettaio.

Non so come, ma la ragione c'è e diventerà ovvia a breve. Va solo trovato il meccanismo sottotraccia, ma una vaga idea ce l'ho.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Giugno 2022)

Il """leader""" politico più triste che abbia mai messo piede in politica. Il miglior emblema dell'odierna classe politica e dell'italiano nullafacente che occupa posizioni importanti solo perchè ha la fortuna di leccare i sederi giusti.

Ma guardiamo il lato positivo, da domani tutti i giornalai che gli hanno detto peste e corna lo considereranno un luminare. Come successe per Repubblica e co quando che incominciarono a tifare Conte, dopo averlo più volte insultato, perchè fece l'alleanza con il PD oppure dall'altra parte della barricata Libero, Il Giornale e compagnia che hanno abbracciato Renzi, in quanto ha sfiduciato l'avvocato per far salire al potere il loro amato dio (anzi diavolo) Draghi, nonchè indignarsi per tutte le volte che il "povero" bomba viene indagato dalla magistratura.

Non vedo l'ora di vedere domani le prime pagine delle citate testate spazzatura (non che Il Fatto QuotidiANO sia meglio eh, ma lì è scontato che saranno gli unici ad andare contro Giggino perchè loro tifano Conte).


----------



## fabri47 (21 Giugno 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque il m5s ha reso evidente a tutti che la gente comune è peggio del politico medio alla fine. Un vero disastro. Come scritto prima, non c'è neanche più la speranza.


La situazione è al culmine. La gente tornerà a votare in massa solamente se sbuca uno tipo Putin, o al massimo un Orban e non scherzo. Le sceneggiate alla Grillo non funzioneranno più e passeranno di moda. Nei prossimi anni ci sarà una crisi tremenda, che la gente se ne fregherà delle democrazie e utopie varie. Alla massa degli italiani che lavorano e faticano ad arrivare alla fine del mese, dell'Ucraina non gliene frega un tubo.

Ma difficilmente sbucherà un leader del genere, gli italiani sono un popolo di capre ed i politici li rappresentano in pieno. Però se alla fine tutti saranno con il sedere per terra voglio proprio vedere. Finora, la maggioranza è stata "bene", diciamo.

Iediamo cosa fa sta Meloni, che comunque sta appoggiando e leccando il sedere a più non posso gli USA, quindi non escludo che magari possano seriamente darle la poltrona alla fine. Pure il Times l'ha incoronata. Ma a che prezzo? Alla fine si sa che se comandi in Italia o fai da gabinetto all'UE oppure ti fanno cadere il governo tramite strani "mal di pancia" nei gruppi che appoggiano la maggioranza. 

Di certo, difficilmente andrò a votare alla prossima tornata e se lo farò, non voterò alcun grande partito come ho sempre detto.


----------



## Andris (21 Giugno 2022)




----------



## 7vinte (22 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La situazione è al culmine. La gente tornerà a votare in massa solamente se sbuca uno tipo Putin, o al massimo un Orban e non scherzo. Le sceneggiate alla Grillo non funzioneranno più e passeranno di moda. Nei prossimi anni ci sarà una crisi tremenda, che la gente se ne fregherà delle democrazie e utopie varie. Alla massa degli italiani che lavorano e faticano ad arrivare alla fine del mese, dell'Ucraina non gliene frega un tubo.
> 
> Ma difficilmente sbucherà un leader del genere, gli italiani sono un popolo di capre ed i politici li rappresentano in pieno. Però se alla fine tutti saranno con il sedere per terra voglio proprio vedere. Finora, la maggioranza è stata "bene", diciamo.
> 
> ...


Chi pensa che la Meloni stia facendo L'Atlantista per cercare il potere non conosce Giorgia né la Destra Italiana. Quella Destra è sempre stata atlantista, la Meloni era atlantista anche quando era al 3%. È dai tempi di Almirante che quella parte ha scelto L'Atlantismo


----------



## hakaishin (22 Giugno 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Non li voterò mai tutte le promesse fatte se le sono rimangiate...


Oggi, chi ha votato m5s e ne andava fiero e ne difendeva a spada tratta valori e persone, dovrebbe VERGOGNARSI come un criminale


----------



## gabri65 (22 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Oggi, chi ha votato m5s e ne andava fiero e ne difendeva a spada tratta valori e persone, dovrebbe VERGOGNARSI come un criminale



Conoscendo gli itagliani, in parecchi continueranno a darglielo. Abbiamo avuto tante dimostrazioni negli ultimi tempi, nemmeno l'evidenza è sufficiente.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Conoscendo gli itagliani, in parecchi continueranno a darglielo. Abbiamo avuto tante dimostrazioni negli ultimi tempi, nemmeno l'evidenza è sufficiente.


Mi ricordo certi discorsi io, mi ricordo tutto….


----------



## livestrong (22 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i media, è scissione nel Movimento Cinque Stelle.
> Di Maio fonda un nuovo gruppo, "Insieme per il futuro", a cui aderiranno oltre 50 ex grillini tra Camera e Senato e altri 5 esponenti di governo, da Pierpaolo Sileri a Laura Castelli. Tutti in bilico per la regola del secondo mandato ribadita da grillo, ora potranno svincolarsi dallo statuto Cinque Stelle.
> 
> Con la nascita del nuovo gruppo ora la Lega di Matteo Salvini diventa il partito maggioritario in parlamento.
> ...


L'Italia non è mai esistita se non come ideale nelle coscienze degli abitanti peninsulari, per cui queste manovre cambiano veramente poco, fortunatamente. In un paese ideale Di Maio pulirebbe i cessi con la lingua, per non sprecare prodotti igienici. Qualunque altro ruolo al di fuori di esso sarebbe sprecato.


----------



## danjr (22 Giugno 2022)

Io in linea di massima il mio futuro insieme a di maio non lo vorrei


----------



## livestrong (22 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Oggi, chi ha votato m5s e ne andava fiero e ne difendeva a spada tratta valori e persone, dovrebbe VERGOGNARSI come un criminale


Non dovrebbe poter più votare, semplicemente. I 5 stelle han riportato a votare quelli che non votavano più, sull'onda di un povero megalomane come Grillo che è riuscito per decenni a infinocchiare gli italiani scarsamente acculturati (ovvero il 90%, senza esagerare).


----------



## hakaishin (22 Giugno 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Non dovrebbe poter più votare, semplicemente. I 5 stelle han riportato a votare quelli che non votavano più, sull'onda di un povero megalomane come Grillo che è riuscito per decenni a infinocchiare gli italiani scarsamente acculturati (ovvero il 90%, senza esagerare).


Assolutamente vero.
Poi la maggior parte dell’elettorato lo hanno avuto grazie alla pagliacciata reddito di cittadinanza


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La situazione è al culmine. La gente tornerà a votare in massa solamente se sbuca uno tipo Putin, o al massimo un Orban e non scherzo. Le sceneggiate alla Grillo non funzioneranno più e passeranno di moda. Nei prossimi anni ci sarà una crisi tremenda, che la gente se ne fregherà delle democrazie e utopie varie. Alla massa degli italiani che lavorano e faticano ad arrivare alla fine del mese, dell'Ucraina non gliene frega un tubo.
> 
> Ma difficilmente sbucherà un leader del genere, gli italiani sono un popolo di capre ed i politici li rappresentano in pieno. Però se alla fine tutti saranno con il sedere per terra voglio proprio vedere. Finora, la maggioranza è stata "bene", diciamo.
> 
> ...


Di una cosa sono sicuro! Visto che hanno tentato in tutti i modi a imporci un leader con pieni poteri.. posso dire che mai al mondo vorrei vedere questo scenario in Italia! con Italiani pigri che non alzerebbero un dito di fronte a oscenità di ogni tipo.. del resto senza la forza della costituzione stanno facendo in effetti gli stessi danni ( super Mario Draghi si comporta come se effettivamente avesse pieni poteri decisionali.. visto che parla a nome di tutti SENZA interpellare il parlamento) ma non oso immaginare cosa accadrebbe se questi farabutti avrebbero con loro poteri legittimi!! Lascerei l'Italia

Visto che la massa si prenderebbe ultima inchiappettata perenne.. senza via d'uscita..
poi se la vostra convinzione sia la meloni  non è che mi rendete molto ottimista sul vostro giudizio.. nel senso che mi sale un " allora non avete ancora imparato niente" va bhe.. dopo il Dio Salvini toccherà a lei ( ad essere lapidata da voi) è *una cosa scontatissima *


----------



## Andris (22 Giugno 2022)

*Toti tende la mano*

*"A mio modo di vedere, in base alla via che ha preso, certamente Di Maio può diventare un interlocutore del nuovo centro allargato.

Ora occorrerà vedere quali connotati prenderà, su un tema molto importante per la collocazione di un partito come la politica estera Di Maio ha preso delle posizioni molto nette e simili alle nostre".*

*Dopodiché su Di Maio occorre vedere bene che cosa farà nel senso che il Di Maio del balcone della povertà sconfitta e dei navigator è un qualcosa di molto diverso da adesso, se ha preso la strada della responsabilità e della cultura di governo ne sono particolarmente lieto perché va a ingrossare le fila che da anni cerco di mettere insieme per ridare un po' di equilibrio alla politica italiana"*


Ansa


----------



## gabri65 (22 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Toti tende la mano*
> 
> *"A mio modo di vedere, in base alla via che ha preso, certamente Di Maio può diventare un interlocutore del nuovo centro allargato.
> 
> ...



Questo è un'altro semidelinquente a livello di Renzi, purtroppo è più furbo di autentici fessi come Salveenee, che vengono sgamati facilmente.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Toti tende la mano*
> 
> *"A mio modo di vedere, in base alla via che ha preso, certamente Di Maio può diventare un interlocutore del nuovo centro allargato.
> 
> ...


Competente o incompetente che sia Di Maio, era ultra-ovvio cambiasse idea e modo di vedere le cose, infatti era stato ampiamente previsto.

Ha circa la mia età, cambio modo di vedere le cose almeno una volta all' anno 
Ovvissimo sarebbe finita cosi.

Il M5S aveva poi "dettami" interni che era altrettanto ovvio non sarebbero potuti durare e mantenere ( che ci credessero o meno quando li hanno stabiliti)

La cosa più positiva, è che magari se il movimento muore o recede, almeno ci liberiamo di alcuni politici davvero cringe tanto mostrano incompetenza e ignoranza.


----------



## Andris (22 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Competente o incompetente che sia Di Maio, era ultra-ovvio cambiasse idea e modo di vedere le cose, infatti era stato ampiamente previsto.
> 
> Ha circa la mia età, cambio modo di vedere le cose almeno una volta all' anno
> Ovvissimo sarebbe finita cosi.
> ...


non ha cambiato idea spontaneamente, altrimenti in dieci anni non avrebbe mantenuto le stesse idee come dici perchè può capitare spesso in gioventù.
gli hanno fatto cambiare idea...avere un ministro non autonomo neanche nel pensiero è preoccupante.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Competente o incompetente che sia Di Maio, era ultra-ovvio cambiasse idea e modo di vedere le cose, infatti era stato ampiamente previsto.
> 
> Ha circa la mia età, cambio modo di vedere le cose almeno una volta all' anno
> Ovvissimo sarebbe finita cosi.
> ...


sicuro che basti la morte del movimento per liberarsi dei politici "cringe"? io ricordo politici imbarazzanti da molto prima che arrivassero i grillin


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Giugno 2022)

Ditemi un elettore che non dovrebbe "vergognarsi" (per cosa poi?) negli ultimi 20 anni. Il m5s é stata una sciagura annunciata, facevano ridere gli slogan che lanciavano dal primo giorno, ma non é che gli altri siano stati molto meglio.

Io da quando ne ho la facoltà non sono mai andato a votare, e questa é la vergogna. Non ho mai trovato qualcuno che mi rappresenti, ma neanche lontanemente. Pero' dare addosso ad un elettore che esercita il suo diritto sacrosanto di voto, per quanto non si sia concorde alle loro ridicole (cosi le definirei) posizioni mi sembra un tantino esagerato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Toti tende la mano*
> 
> *"A mio modo di vedere, in base alla via che ha preso, certamente Di Maio può diventare un interlocutore del nuovo centro allargato.
> 
> ...



In questo momento per me Toti il peggiore in assoluto.


----------



## Devil man (22 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Oggi, chi ha votato m5s e ne andava fiero e ne difendeva a spada tratta valori e persone, dovrebbe VERGOGNARSI come un criminale


Mettiti nei panni di una persona che ad ogni elezione fa fatica a trovare un partito che lo rappresenti, ad ogni elezione ho sempre votato un partito diverso da quello precedente... Perché mi hanno sempre deluso.. mi freghi una volta, poi non mi freghi più..


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Giugno 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Mettiti nei panni di una persona che ad ogni elezione fa fatica a trovare un partito che lo rappresenti, ad ogni elezione ho sempre votato un partito diverso da quello precedente... Perché mi hanno sempre deluso.. mi freghi una volta, poi non mi freghi più..


Infatti. É un voto di protesta, se la politica avesse funzionato come si deve neanche staremo qui a parlare di M5S.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In questo momento per me Toti il peggiore in assoluto.


Un cagnolino di poteri loschi. Nella vita ha sempre fatto quello. Ed è gente simile che rende "credibili" i soggetti del M5S e compagnia.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Oggi, chi ha votato m5s e ne andava fiero e ne difendeva a spada tratta valori e persone, dovrebbe VERGOGNARSI come un criminale


Ma per piacere...Uscita esageratissima.

Anch'io li ho votati e mi ero pure iscritto al sito (e di aver smesso di votarli da prima del 2018, fortunatamente). Non mi pento affatto di averci creduto. La gente chi avrebbe dovuto supportare? Per la cronaca, in vari incontri all'università, ho addirittura fatto la foto con Fico una volta e stretto la mano a Di Maio (che già all'epoca, nel 2016, non mi fece una bella impressione, lo vidi troppo freddo che aveva voglia di andarsene, mentre il sinistroide barbuto almeno si dimostrò umile).

Per il resto, lo sapete che Draghi sarebbe arrivato lo stesso? E non mi pare che siano i soli grillini a supportarlo.

Più che altro, non capisco chi abbia sul serio l'intenzione di votare gentaglia tipo Renzi o Toti. 

La colpa è semplicemente della mentalità del popolo che pensa ancora che le cose cambiano in quel palazzo. Sono saliti al potere TUTTI e ditemi cos'è cambiato.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Giugno 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> sicuro che basti la morte del movimento per liberarsi dei politici "cringe"? io ricordo politici imbarazzanti da molto prima che arrivassero i grillin


No, ma quell del M5S sono maturi.

Gli altri non ancora, gli ignoranti sono evidenti quali siano, ma i tempi non sono maturi per loro.


----------



## DavidGoffin (22 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutti i media, è scissione nel Movimento Cinque Stelle.
> Di Maio fonda un nuovo gruppo, "Insieme per il futuro", a cui aderiranno oltre 50 ex grillini tra Camera e Senato e altri 5 esponenti di governo, da Pierpaolo Sileri a Laura Castelli. Tutti in bilico per la regola del secondo mandato ribadita da grillo, ora potranno svincolarsi dallo statuto Cinque Stelle.
> 
> Con la nascita del nuovo gruppo ora la Lega di Matteo Salvini diventa il partito maggioritario in parlamento.
> ...


Che ridicoli, forse l'unico sano è proprio Di Battista che se ne è andato tempo fa


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Giugno 2022)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> fatalità se ne vanno quelli che non avrebbero potuto ricandidarsi


Capirai.. Un gruppo così anche desse vita ad un mini partito non arriverebbe al 2%..
Dovranno tutti trovarsi un lavoro a parte di maionese


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Giugno 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Capirai.. Un gruppo così anche desse vita ad un mini partito non arriverebbe al 2%..
> Dovranno tutti trovarsi un lavoro a parte di maionese


10 anni in parlamento, un 15 mila euro mensili, nel caso dei grillini c'è stata la ristituzione dello stipendio, direi che un milioncino di euro in cascina l'hanno messo. Quindi pure ritornando a fare il bibitaro la fame non la fara piu


----------



## hakaishin (22 Giugno 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Mettiti nei panni di una persona che ad ogni elezione fa fatica a trovare un partito che lo rappresenti, ad ogni elezione ho sempre votato un partito diverso da quello precedente... Perché mi hanno sempre deluso.. mi freghi una volta, poi non mi freghi più..


No mi spiace, ma non riesco a giustificare un singolo elettore di questo schifo.
Era palese e certo che una banda di ignoranti presi dalla strada avrebbero fatto non solo schifo ma pure peggio di quelli che facevano finta di odiare.
C’è un limite a tutto, meglio non votare ad un certo punto


----------



## hakaishin (22 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma per piacere...Uscita esageratissima.
> 
> Anch'io li ho votati e mi ero pure iscritto al sito (e di aver smesso di votarli da prima del 2018, fortunatamente). Non mi pento affatto di averci creduto. La gente chi avrebbe dovuto supportare? Per la cronaca, in vari incontri all'università, ho addirittura fatto la foto con Fico una volta e stretto la mano a Di Maio (che già all'epoca, nel 2016, non mi fece una bella impressione, lo vidi troppo freddo che aveva voglia di andarsene, mentre il sinistroide barbuto almeno si dimostrò umile).
> 
> ...


Ribadisco quello che ho scritto: ci si dovrebbe solo vergognare ad averlo votati. Si sono rivelati il peggio del peggio ed era facilmente intuibile al primo giorno.
Un voto di protesta dato a dei fannulloni ignoranti cosa avrebbe dovuto portare?


----------



## Nevergiveup (22 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Competente o incompetente che sia Di Maio, era ultra-ovvio cambiasse idea e modo di vedere le cose, infatti era stato ampiamente previsto.
> 
> Ha circa la mia età, cambio modo di vedere le cose almeno una volta all' anno
> Ovvissimo sarebbe finita cosi.
> ...


Son dinamiche che si ripetono continuamente.. il consenso si ottiene facendo leva sull'ignoranza e facendo discorsi ignoranti e populisiti illudendo la gente che esistano soluzioni facili per problemi complessi.. una volta poi entrati a contatto con l'apparato amministrativo e questo vale a tutti i livelli, dal Sindaco al PDR, ci si schianta contro la realtà dei fatti e ci si arrende all'idea che in un apparato statale come il nostro non c'è spazio per integralismi o forzature di sorta... 

si muore tutti democristiani..


----------



## fabri47 (22 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ribadisco quello che ho scritto: ci si dovrebbe solo vergognare ad averlo votati. Si sono rivelati il peggio del peggio ed era facilmente intuibile al primo giorno.
> *Un voto di protesta dato a dei fannulloni ignoranti cosa avrebbe dovuto portare?*


Reddito di cittadinanza (ai fannulloni).


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ribadisco quello che ho scritto: ci si dovrebbe solo vergognare ad averlo votati. Si sono rivelati il peggio del peggio ed era facilmente intuibile al primo giorno.
> Un voto di protesta dato a dei fannulloni ignoranti cosa avrebbe dovuto portare?


Perché quelli che hanno votato un ormai senatore della repubblica che si dedica (e dedicava) tempo pieno alla gnocca ed ora al Monza non devono vergognarsi? Se questo é il filo logico che vogliamo seguire...

Secondo me non deve vergognarsi nessuno, tranne ovviamente chi fa l'occhiolino ai vari estremisti, la vera vergogna é che un paese come l'Italia sia priva di una classe politica seria. Obbligando gli elettori a fare un voto di protesta ed obbligandoli a scegliere tra chi é meno peggio a secondo di come tira il vento. Forse ci siamo dimenticati di tutti gli scandali politici avvenuti in questo paese, roba da far rabbrividire.


----------



## livestrong (22 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Assolutamente vero.
> Poi la maggior parte dell’elettorato lo hanno avuto grazie alla pagliacciata reddito di cittadinanza


A tutti gli effetti compravendita di voti coi soldi pubblici (quantomeno nelle loro intenzioni), poi fa nulla se son andati a letto con ogni partito possibile e immaginabile pur di mantenere ben salde le poltrone. Ma d'altronde ogni movimento populista toglie la maschera prima o dopo. Questi soggetti possono girare unicamente in un paese come l'Italia, dove la stampa è composta da incapaci e invertebrati. In qualunque altro paese civilizzato li avrebbero fatti a pezzi da tempo. 

Zero comprensione per chi nella vita (e specialmente su argomenti seri) si muove con superficialità. Gli unici che posso scusare per aver votato i Grillini son i ragazzetti neo diciottenni, per il resto nessun buonismo. Piuttosto che votare il "meno peggio" è meglio non votare, posto che i 5 stelle non son mai stati il "meno peggio"


----------



## livestrong (22 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Perché quelli che hanno votato un ormai senatore della repubblica che si dedica (e dedicava) tempo pieno alla gnocca ed ora al Monza non devono vergognarsi? Se questo é il filo logico che vogliamo seguire...
> 
> Secondo me non deve vergognarsi nessuno, tranne ovviamente chi fa l'occhiolino ai vari estremisti, la vera vergogna é che un paese come l'Italia sia priva di una classe politica seria. Obbligando gli elettori a fare un voto di protesta ed obbligandoli a scegliere tra chi é meno peggio a secondo di come tira il vento. Forse ci siamo dimenticati di tutti gli scandali politici avvenuti in questo paese, roba da far rabbrividire.


I Grillini e Berlusconi sono storture generate da un sistema elettorale che non ha alcun senso nella società del 2000. Due facce della stessa medaglia. Berlusconi io politicamente e umanamente lo odio ma c'è da dire che pochi come lui conoscono la vera anima (marcia) dell'Italia. I Grillini sono veri e propri dilettanti allo sbaraglio rimasti lì per interesse personale, proprio come Berlusconi, che però ha sempre saputo ben muoversi nel torbido


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Giugno 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> I Grillini e Berlusconi sono storture generate da un sistema elettorale che non ha alcun senso nella società del 2000. Due facce della stessa medaglia. Berlusconi io politicamente e umanamente lo odio ma c'è da dire che pochi come lui conoscono la vera anima (marcia) dell'Italia. I Grillini sono veri e propri dilettanti allo sbaraglio rimasti lì per interesse personale, proprio come Berlusconi, che però ha sempre saputo ben muoversi nel torbido


Io concordo, ma non accetto il termine vergogna. Quel termine lo accetterei forse solo se includiamo tutti i partiti, perché tutti tendono all'estrema semplificazione che tanto va di moda. Tutti hanno contribuito a questo disastro.

Te lo dice uno che non vota per protesta, mai l'ho fatto e non vedo all'orizzonte chi potrebbe farmi cambiare idea. Non giudico pero' chi ha deciso di dare il voto per disperazione o protesta ai 5s (per dirne uno).


----------



## livestrong (22 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Io concordo, ma non accetto il termine vergogna. Quel termine lo accetterei forse solo se includiamo tutti i partiti, perché tutti tendono all'estrema semplificazione che tanto va di moda. Tutti hanno contribuito a questo disastro.
> 
> Te lo dice uno che non vota per protesta, mai l'ho fatto e non vedo all'orizzonte chi potrebbe farmi cambiare idea. Non giudico pero' chi ha deciso di dare il voto per disperazione o protesta ai 5s (per dirne uno).


Mah guarda, un tempo il voto di protesta lo si dava a Pannella e ai radicali, oggi lo si dà ai Grillini, trova le differenze. Questo per dire che il voto di protesta di per sé è accettabile quando c'è effettivamente un'alternativa votabile e che magari propone battaglie di un certo tipo.

Un voto di protesta dato a dilettanti allo sbaraglio (guidati da un megalomane) è il voto dato anche al partito nazionalsocialista dai tedeschi, giusto per far un esempio. Anzi, tra i nazisti c'erano figure di assoluto rilievo, non i Rocco Casalino a capo della comunicazione. L'elettore grillino è mediamente ignorante e superficiale (sull'argomento politica). Brutto da dire ma è così


----------



## hakaishin (22 Giugno 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Reddito di cittadinanza (ai fannulloni).


Appunto. Si possono riassumere in questo disastro. Fannulloni che alimentano fannulloni


----------



## hakaishin (22 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Perché quelli che hanno votato un ormai senatore della repubblica che si dedica (e dedicava) tempo pieno alla gnocca ed ora al Monza non devono vergognarsi? Se questo é il filo logico che vogliamo seguire...
> 
> Secondo me non deve vergognarsi nessuno, tranne ovviamente chi fa l'occhiolino ai vari estremisti, la vera vergogna é che un paese come l'Italia sia priva di una classe politica seria. Obbligando gli elettori a fare un voto di protesta ed obbligandoli a scegliere tra chi é meno peggio a secondo di come tira il vento. Forse ci siamo dimenticati di tutti gli scandali politici avvenuti in questo paese, roba da far rabbrividire.


Spiace ma tutto questo non giustifica lo schifo del m5s. Il voto di protesta devi capire pure a chi lo stai dando. La maggioranza degli ignoranti italiani è stata abbindolata da sta “setta” di babbei.
Ma che si ci cita a fare berlusconi dai..


----------



## hakaishin (22 Giugno 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> A tutti gli effetti compravendita di voti coi soldi pubblici (quantomeno nelle loro intenzioni), poi fa nulla se son andati a letto con ogni partito possibile e immaginabile pur di mantenere ben salde le poltrone. Ma d'altronde ogni movimento populista toglie la maschera prima o dopo. Questi soggetti possono girare unicamente in un paese come l'Italia, dove la stampa è composta da incapaci e invertebrati. In qualunque altro paese civilizzato li avrebbero fatti a pezzi da tempo.
> 
> Zero comprensione per chi nella vita (e specialmente su argomenti seri) si muove con superficialità. Gli unici che posso scusare per aver votato i Grillini son i ragazzetti neo diciottenni, per il resto nessun buonismo. Piuttosto che votare il "meno peggio" è meglio non votare, posto che i 5 stelle non son mai stati il "meno peggio"


Amen.
Il voto INUTILE di protesta dato a sti ignoranti a che serviva? Si è visto infatti.
Meglio non votare che votare questi escrementi. Nessuna comprensione infatti


----------



## sunburn (22 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Oggi, chi ha votato m5s e ne andava fiero e ne difendeva a spada tratta valori e persone, dovrebbe VERGOGNARSI come un criminale


Vergognarsi no, dai. Io non li ho mai votati, anche perché ho smesso di votare prima che nascessero, però c’era di peggio.
Come, purtroppo, tutti i partiti non avevano un vero collante ideologico costituito da un’idea condivisa di Paese, ma erano uniti solo da una semplicistica e sterile protesta verso la classe politica. Ricordo che il loro programma era un insieme di punti slegati l’uno dall’altro che non toccavano nessuno dei principali problemi di un Paese. È vero che gli altri fanno paginate di programmi e poi si limitano a realizzare il punto, solitamente inutile se non dannoso, usato in campagna elettorale come spot per raccattare voti, però se non hai neanche un’idea a livello teorico è difficile…
Poi la storia dell’uno vale uno l’ho sempre trovata una (scegli tu la parola censurata che preferisci) perché è un principio che va contro il criterio, che loro invece esaltavano, della competenza.
Poi c’erano altre centomila contraddizioni, ma faremmo notte.
Insomma, a mio parere, era un fiasco annunciato. In verità, mi aspettavo durassero meno, ma alla fine tutti i nodi vengono al pettine.


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Giugno 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Mah guarda, un tempo il voto di protesta lo si dava a Pannella e ai radicali, oggi lo si dà ai Grillini, trova le differenze. Questo per dire che il voto di protesta di per sé è accettabile quando c'è effettivamente un'alternativa votabile e che magari propone battaglie di un certo tipo.
> 
> Un voto di protesta dato a dilettanti allo sbaraglio (guidati da un megalomane) è il voto dato anche al partito nazionalsocialista dai tedeschi, giusto per far un esempio. Anzi, tra i nazisti c'erano figure di assoluto rilievo, non i Rocco Casalino a capo della comunicazione. L'elettore grillino è mediamente ignorante e superficiale (sull'argomento politica). Brutto da dire ma è così





hakaishin ha scritto:


> Spiace ma tutto questo non giustifica lo schifo del m5s. Il voto di protesta devi capire pure a chi lo stai dando. La maggioranza degli ignoranti italiani è stata abbindolata da sta “setta” di babbei.
> Ma che si ci cita a fare berlusconi dai..



Che i 5s siano inadeguati su tutti i fronti non ci piove; Io metto in discussione il termine vergognoso. Certo hanno permesso a segretarie di fare il bello ed il cattivo tempo con cantieri strategici per l'economia Italiana, o hanno permesso a completi incompetenti di sfruttare l'occasione della vita, ma gli altri che cosa hanno combinato? Chi é che ha portato il debito pubblico al livello attuale? Chi c'era durante Mani Pulite? Chi ha usato il Paese per chiari progetti imprenditoriali (@hakaishin sai chi intendo?)? Chi ci ha resi ridicoli davanti al mondo intero con frasi e atteggiamenti tragicomici? E potrei continuare all'infinito.

Vallo a spiegare a nonna Pierina che é un ignorante se vuole votare 5s, e che deve vergognarsi. Anzi é stato fatto ed hanno solo aumentato i consensi...

Che poi i 5s hanno ben poco da spartire con gli altri voti di protesta nostrani @livestrong , questi andavano in giro con cartelloni e manette al grido di "Onsetahhh!!", minacciavano e perculavano tutta la classe politica, vuoi mettere il cittadino incavolato nero cosa potesse auspicarsi? E' ovvio che sia un voto di protesta, ma basta guardare come la massa di votanti cambia partito e idee come se non esistesse un domani. Prima renzi al 40%, poi ai grillini, poi a Salvini ora alla Meloni. Come se fosse questa la risposta, ma per cortesia, siamo proprio fuori strada.

Discorso complicatissimo, la nostra classe politica é prima di tutto colpa nostra (anche mia che non ho mai votato).


----------



## hakaishin (22 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Vergognarsi no, dai. Io non li ho mai votati, anche perché ho smesso di votare prima che nascessero, però c’era di peggio.
> Come, purtroppo, tutti i partiti non avevano un vero collante ideologico costituito da un’idea condivisa di Paese, ma erano uniti solo da una semplicistica e sterile protesta verso la classe politica. Ricordo che il loro programma era un insieme di punti slegati l’uno dall’altro che non toccavano nessuno dei principali problemi di un Paese. È vero che gli altri fanno paginate di programmi e poi si limitano a realizzare il punto, solitamente inutile se non dannoso, usato in campagna elettorale come spot per raccattare voti, però se non hai neanche un’idea a livello teorico è difficile…
> Poi la storia dell’uno vale uno l’ho sempre trovata una (scegli tu la parola censurata che preferisci) perché è un principio che va contro il criterio, che loro invece esaltavano, della competenza.
> Poi c’erano altre centomila contraddizioni, ma faremmo notte.
> Insomma, a mio parere, era un fiasco annunciato. In verità, mi aspettavo durassero meno, ma alla fine tutti i nodi vengono al pettine.


Proprio per quanto tu dici, c’è solo da vergognarsi. Era un disastro annunciato e lo si sapeva….ma con il prosciutto sugli occhi o sei sei ignorante non vedi bene. Io li avessi votati mi vergognerei tanto adesso


----------



## hakaishin (22 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Che i 5s siano inadeguati su tutti i fronti non ci piove; Io metto in discussione il termine vergognoso. Certo hanno permesso a segretarie di fare il bello ed il cattivo tempo con cantieri strategici per l'economia Italiana, o hanno permesso a completi incompetenti di sfruttare l'occasione della vita, ma gli altri che cosa hanno combinato? Chi é che ha portato il debito pubblico al livello attuale? Chi c'era durante Mani Pulite? Chi ha usato il Paese per chiari progetti imprenditoriali (@hakaishin sai chi intendo?)? Chi ci ha resi ridicoli davanti al mondo intero con frasi e atteggiamenti tragicomici? E potrei continuare all'infinito.
> 
> Vallo a spiegare a nonna Pierina che é un ignorante se vuole votare 5s, e che deve vergognarsi. Anzi é stato fatto ed hanno solo aumentato i consensi...
> 
> ...


Quindi per giustificare tiriamo di mezzo gli altri? Che la politica italiana sia uno schifo non c’è dubbio. Ma non c’è altrettanto dubbio sul fatto che i 5 stellò siano dei pagliacci dannosi e schifosi quanto “gli altri”. L’ignorante è ignorante e si vergogna di nulla. Chi non è ignorante dovrebbe farsi 2 domande e ribadisco vergognarsi per essere caduti così in basso.
Il paese è davvero alla frutta


----------



## livestrong (22 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Che i 5s siano inadeguati su tutti i fronti non ci piove; Io metto in discussione il termine vergognoso. Certo hanno permesso a segretarie di fare il bello ed il cattivo tempo con cantieri strategici per l'economia Italiana, o hanno permesso a completi incompetenti di sfruttare l'occasione della vita, ma gli altri che cosa hanno combinato? Chi é che ha portato il debito pubblico al livello attuale? Chi c'era durante Mani Pulite? Chi ha usato il Paese per chiari progetti imprenditoriali (@hakaishin sai chi intendo?)? Chi ci ha resi ridicoli davanti al mondo intero con frasi e atteggiamenti tragicomici? E potrei continuare all'infinito.
> 
> Vallo a spiegare a nonna Pierina che é un ignorante se vuole votare 5s, e che deve vergognarsi. Anzi é stato fatto ed hanno solo aumentato i consensi...
> 
> ...


Mettiamola così: è vergognoso che nonna Pierina possa votare


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quindi per giustificare tiriamo di mezzo gli altri? Che la politica italiana sia uno schifo non c’è dubbio. Ma non c’è altrettanto dubbio sul fatto che i 5 stellò siano dei pagliacci dannosi e schifosi quanto “gli altri”. L’ignorante è ignorante e si vergogna di nulla. Chi non è ignorante dovrebbe farsi 2 domande e ribadisco vergognarsi per essere caduti così in basso.
> Il paese è davvero alla frutta


Fa parte della storia, non possiamo togliere dalla narrazione gli errori altrui visto che "grazie" a loro ci ritroviamo Di Maio e Taverna  

O devono vergognarsi tutti gli elettori degli ultimi 20 anni, o non deve vergognarsi nussuno. Si spera sempre che da un momento all'altro impariamo a giudicare chi ci parla. Ora si accettano scommesse su quanto durerà il "fenomeno" Meloni una volta al potere. 

"Yo soy Giorgia, soy una mujer", ma dove vogliamo andare con gente simile?


----------



## pazzomania (22 Giugno 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Son dinamiche che si ripetono continuamente.. il consenso si ottiene facendo leva sull'ignoranza e facendo discorsi ignoranti e populisiti illudendo la gente che esistano soluzioni facili per problemi complessi.. una volta poi entrati a contatto con l'apparato amministrativo e questo vale a tutti i livelli, dal Sindaco al PDR, ci si schianta contro la realtà dei fatti e ci si arrende all'idea che in un apparato statale come il nostro non c'è spazio per integralismi o forzature di sorta...
> 
> si muore tutti democristiani..


Verissimo.

Ma purtroppo basta parlare con qualcuno per capire che un buon 80% delle persone, crede davvero alle soluzioni che propinano.
Sta cosa mi ha sempre mandato ai matti.

Ma da un lato li invidio, il proverbio "beata ignoranza" non è nato per caso.
E lo dico con sincerità, se te ne sbatti le palle di qualunque cosa, pensando solo a te stesso campi molto meglio.
Fa nulla se ti riempiono di palle, tanto tu non lo sai.


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Giugno 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Mettiamola così: è vergognoso che nonna Pierina possa votare


Non condivido. Non ti seguo su questra strada caro amico.

Io odio con tutto me stesso ogni forma di populismo, niente di più lontano dalla mia formazione.Tuttavia non posso arrogarmi il diritto di votare sulla pelle di nonna Pierina o di chi io consideri igniorante o incavolato.


----------



## livestrong (22 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non condivido. Non ti seguo su questra strada caro amico.
> 
> Io odio con tutto me stesso ogni forma di populismo, niente di più lontano dalla mia formazione.Tuttavia non posso arrogarmi il diritto di votare sulla pelle di nonna Pierina o di chi io consideri igniorante o incavolato.


Il bene della nonna Pierina dovrebbe esser tutelato al di là della sua volontà, che spesso è anzi deleteria


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Il bene della nonna Pierina dovrebbe esser tutelato al di là della sua volontà, che spesso è anzi deleteria



Dai per scontato che gente più acculturata di nonna pierina voglia fare i suoi interessi e voglia tutelarla, cosa che sai anche tu che è lontana anni luce dalla realtà.

Un po' come l'impiegato delle poste o di banca che smania per far investire i soldi del libretto o del conto dei pensionati per il loro bene...


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Giugno 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Il bene della nonna Pierina dovrebbe esser tutelato al di là della sua volontà, che spesso è anzi deleteria


Chi lo decide il suo bene? Non é forse vero che un ricco ha interessi diversi rispetto ad un povero? 

Moore in uno dei suoi film spiega come negli USA si discrimina e si elimina la base elettorale nera, chi volta per loro?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Chi lo decide il suo bene? Non é forse vero che un ricco ha interessi diversi rispetto ad un povero?
> 
> Moore in uno dei suoi film spiega come negli USA si discrimina e si elimina la base elettorale nera, chi volta per loro?



Tra l'altro in Italia si sono succeduti vari governi tecnici che in teoria dovevano fare il bene del paese fuori da logiche classiche politiche. Sempre venduti come i massimi esperti del tutto. Sia Draghi che Monti hanno avuto mano libera, ma i risultati sono sotto gli occhi di tutti.

Se pure il leader massimo supremo mario draghi non sembra tanto diverso da Conte ci sarà un problema nella classe dirigente del paese o no?

E' sempre colpa di nonna pierina che ha votato il m5s perché esasperata da una certa situazione?

La gente comune ha le sue responsabilità, ma è assurdo ora scaricare tutto da una sola parte. Come scritto prima, il m5s è stato un sintomo di una malattia, non il virus che ha infettato la nazione

Chi sta in alto ha possibilità che le persone comuni non hanno, i poveracci almeno hanno una giustificazione per certi errori, ma gente come Draghi che giustificazione ha?

I prodi i letta i berlusconi e compagnia cantante che giustificazione hanno?


----------



## livestrong (22 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Chi lo decide il suo bene? Non é forse vero che un ricco ha interessi diversi rispetto ad un povero?
> 
> Moore in uno dei suoi film spiega come negli USA si discrimina e si elimina la base elettorale nera, chi volta per loro?


Il discorso è complesso e decisamente ot, però brevemente ti rispondo: personalmente credo che su alcuni temi (welfare, sanità, istruzione) ci debba essere un'equipollenza sovranazionale. Per cui gli interessi della nonna Pierina dovrebbero esser salvaguardati tanto quanto quelli del clochard di colore a new York. E questo non dovrebbe esser sindacabile. Ovviamente si parla di utopia tenendo conto della natura umana, ma un mondo giusto è un mondo in cui il necessario per vivere sia garantito a tutti, senza eccezioni di nessun tipo. Sono chiacchere da bar, intendiamoci. Ma iniziamo a tassare al 90% i patrimoni di miliardi di dollari e punire col confino siberiano i politici arraffoni. 
Iniziamo a non permettere a gente come la nonna Pierina di fottersi con le sue mani. Forse pian piano le cose migliorerebbero


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Vergognarsi no, dai. Io non li ho mai votati, anche perché ho smesso di votare prima che nascessero, però c’era di peggio.
> Come, purtroppo, tutti i partiti non avevano un vero collante ideologico costituito da un’idea condivisa di Paese, ma erano uniti solo da una semplicistica e sterile protesta verso la classe politica. Ricordo che il loro programma era un insieme di punti slegati l’uno dall’altro che non toccavano nessuno dei principali problemi di un Paese. È vero che gli altri fanno paginate di programmi e poi si limitano a realizzare il punto, solitamente inutile se non dannoso, usato in campagna elettorale come spot per raccattare voti, però se non hai neanche un’idea a livello teorico è difficile…
> Poi la storia dell’uno vale uno l’ho sempre trovata una (scegli tu la parola censurata che preferisci) perché è un principio che va contro il criterio, che loro invece esaltavano, della competenza.
> Poi c’erano altre centomila contraddizioni, ma faremmo notte.
> Insomma, a mio parere, era un fiasco annunciato. In verità, mi aspettavo durassero meno, ma alla fine tutti i nodi vengono al pettine.


ma l'uno vale uno in origine aveva un senso, che poi sia degenerato nell'assurdita che tutti possono fare tutto indipendentemente dalle competenze è un altro discorso, ma all'inizio era nato come protesta all'organizzazione interna dei partiti classici e in particolar modo il PD visto che forza italia è un partito padronale; nel PD la base portava idee che non venivano prese in considerazione perche all'interno del partito contavano solo le posizioni delle varie correnti una volta bersani, una volta d'alema, una volta renzi ecc.
Ecco perche nasce l'uno vale uno, inteso come il voto dell'attivista pinco palla vale quanto il voto di di maio, di battista ecc quindi in linea di principio era pure lodevole come iniziativa peccato sia stata implementata in maniera fraudolenta con la piattaforma russeau che è praticamente l'evoluzione tecnologica delle primarie del PD dove coattamente mandavano a votare i vecchi, gli extra comunitari ecc


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Giugno 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro in Italia si sono succeduti vari governi tecnici che in teoria dovevano fare il bene del paese fuori da logiche classiche politiche. Sempre venduti come i massimi esperti del tutto. Sia Draghi che Monti hanno avuto mano libera, ma i risultati sono sotto gli occhi di tutti.
> 
> Se pure il leader massimo supremo mario draghi non sembra tanto diverso da Conte ci sarà un problema nella classe dirigente del paese o no?
> 
> ...


ma il bene del paese non vuole dire nulla, ogni individuo è portatore di interessi purtroppo spesso contrapposti e la politica è proprio lo scontro tra interessi contrapposti. Se domani big pharma dovesse inventare il siero dell'immortalità stai tranquillo che qualcuno scontento di questo ci sarà, penso ad esempio alla categoria dei beccamorti che il giorno dopo l'immissione sul mercato del siero si ritroverebbero senza lavoro.
Pure i grillini se ne sono accorti sulla loro pelle, loro erano per la chiusura dell'ilva pero quando si sono accorti che chiudendola avrebbero fatto licenziare centinaia di persone e queste persone facevano parte della "ggggente", del "popolo" che loro volevano difendere sono andati in tilt: da un parte tarantini che volevano far chiudere l'ilva per i noti problemi di salute, dall'altro tarantini che nell'ilva ci lavorano e quindi avevi popolo vs popolo con di maio o la burina della taverna a fare la figura dei fessi perche non sapevano come interpretare la situazione visto che il loro modello interpretativo della realtà si basa sull'ideologia popolo vs poteri forti, oppressi contro oppressori .


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Giugno 2022)

godo nel vedere implodere i Pan di Stelle.


----------



## Swaitak (22 Giugno 2022)

non c'entra nulla, ma quanto è trash la politica italiana. canale ufficiale Pd


----------



## hakaishin (22 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Fa parte della storia, non possiamo togliere dalla narrazione gli errori altrui visto che "grazie" a loro ci ritroviamo Di Maio e Taverna
> 
> O devono vergognarsi tutti gli elettori degli ultimi 20 anni, o non deve vergognarsi nussuno. Si spera sempre che da un momento all'altro impariamo a giudicare chi ci parla. Ora si accettano scommesse su quanto durerà il "fenomeno" Meloni una volta al potere.
> 
> "Yo soy Giorgia, soy una mujer", ma dove vogliamo andare con gente simile?


Posso anche essere d’accordo, ma chi ha votato questi non dovrebbe poter parlare di Meloni e altri..
E ripeto non si possono giustificare perché gli altri politici fanno schifo cit


----------



## rot-schwarz (22 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Fa parte della storia, non possiamo togliere dalla narrazione gli errori altrui visto che "grazie" a loro ci ritroviamo Di Maio e Taverna
> 
> O devono vergognarsi tutti gli elettori degli ultimi 20 anni, o non deve vergognarsi nussuno. Si spera sempre che da un momento all'altro impariamo a giudicare chi ci parla. Ora si accettano scommesse su quanto durerà il "fenomeno" Meloni una volta al potere.
> 
> "Yo soy Giorgia, soy una mujer", ma dove vogliamo andare con gente simile?


Anche la Meloni sarà un semplice passerotto nella storia parlamentare italiana, proprio come Salvini. Gli elettori conservatori e della destra liberale che non hanno più una casa in Italia dal 1992 votano per i partiti populisti perché pensano che sia il male minore, ma non perché ne siano convinti. L'ultima volta ho votato 5 anni fa e mi colloco nell'area del cdx, ma questo non significa che non potrei votare anche l'altra parte. Sicuramente la Meloni non la voterei, troppo statalista e centralista e la Lega di Salvini sempre gli stessi slogan immigrati, invasione bla bla. Interessante sono Zaia, Fedriga e Giorgetti, Zaia un conservatore vero e propio, Giorgetti e Fedriga liberal-conservatori.


----------



## rot-schwarz (22 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> non c'entra nulla, ma quanto è trash la politica italiana. canale ufficiale Pd


Salvini e' finito, se la Lega non si libera lentamente di questo stupido chiacchierone finirà di nuovo al 4% e non dimenticate che prima era comunista e ora è di destra, quindi dall'estrema sinistra a destra destra, credo sia piuttosto confuso.


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Giugno 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Il discorso è complesso e decisamente ot, però brevemente ti rispondo: personalmente credo che su alcuni temi (welfare, sanità, istruzione) ci debba essere un'equipollenza sovranazionale. Per cui gli interessi della nonna Pierina dovrebbero esser salvaguardati tanto quanto quelli del clochard di colore a new York. E questo non dovrebbe esser sindacabile. Ovviamente si parla di utopia tenendo conto della natura umana, ma un mondo giusto è un mondo in cui il necessario per vivere sia garantito a tutti, senza eccezioni di nessun tipo. Sono chiacchere da bar, intendiamoci. *Ma iniziamo a tassare al 90% i patrimoni di miliardi di dollari e punire col confino siberiano i politici arraffoni.
> Iniziamo a non permettere a gente come la nonna Pierina di fottersi con le sue mani. Forse pian piano le cose migliorerebbero*


In un mondo ideale ed utopistico neanche avremmo bisogno dei politici, semmai l'umanità dovesse arrivarci a creare questo mondo potrebbe espandersi oltre i confini fisici dell'universo, e magari scoprire cosa c'è dall'altra parte  

Però anche in uno meno utopistico di questo, in uno dove un entità sovranazionale dovesse decidere per i temi più importanti ci sarebbero sempre differenze di vedute. Insomma, il welfare può essere più o meno privato, seguire una determinata orientazione politica ecc... 
Chi stabilisce l'equità in tali decisioni? Non è forse la stessa cosa che già si fa? Torniamo sempre lì eh, anche tale organo "illuminato" dovrà votare in base a certe idee, ad una personale formazione e anche a proprio tornaconto.

Sulla parte in grassetto solo applausi


----------



## vannu994 (22 Giugno 2022)

Pensavo fosse il nuovo gruppo fondato dalla curva nord con Lukaku


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Posso anche essere d’accordo, ma chi ha votato questi non dovrebbe poter parlare di Meloni e altri..
> E ripeto non si possono giustificare perché gli altri politici fanno schifo cit


Non capisco, io non giustifico niente. Forse dalle mie parole può sembrare così, ma cerco di spiegare perché una tale scelta. A me è bastato sentire 10 minuti un grillino per capire di che pasta fossero fatti, vivevano in un mondo tutto loro. Però non tutti possono avere lo stesso spirito critico, o magari vederla come me o magari aver avuto lo stesso vissuto. Chissà se io a 60 anni dopo anni di prese in giro e senza lavoro non sarei caduto nel "tranello"... Ovviamente spero di no  

Perché chi ha votato 5s non può parlare della Meloni? Tu proprio lì reputi dei reietti eh  , alla fine sono persone critiche che possono aver sbagliato. Non è che il 30% di quegli elettori si possano definire ignoranti. Allora sulla base di ciò nessuno può criticare nessuno. A me sembra che visto che sono gli ultimi "fessi" allora gli si imputa più colpa del necessario, ma quel 40% di Renzi o quel +50% di Berlusca o quel +35% di Salvini sono prima di tutto in gran parte lo stesso elettorato e poi colpevoli ugualmente. Non hanno via di scampo, finché non si smetterà di andare alle urne in massa (immagina un elezione al 10% degli aventi diritto, un sogno che farà svegliare molti), purtroppo hanno cominciato a spararle sempre più grosse anche per riavvicinare l'elettore demotivato.


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Giugno 2022)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> Anche la Meloni sarà un semplice passerotto nella storia parlamentare italiana, proprio come Salvini. Gli elettori conservatori e della destra liberale che non hanno più una casa in Italia dal 1992 votano per i partiti populisti perché pensano che sia il male minore, ma non perché ne siano convinti. L'ultima volta ho votato 5 anni fa e mi colloco nell'area del cdx, ma questo non significa che non potrei votare anche l'altra parte. Sicuramente la Meloni non la voterei, troppo statalista e centralista e la Lega di Salvini sempre gli stessi slogan immigrati, invasione bla bla. Interessante sono Zaia, Fedriga e Giorgetti, Zaia un conservatore vero e propio, Giorgetti e Fedriga liberal-conservatori.


Personalmente i nomi che citi alla fine mi fanno tutti rabbrividire  , niente di più lontano da me. Soprattutto Fredriga che ai debutti era un sosia magro di Salvini. Governano regioni che vanno avanti da sole, ma capisco che sono più credibili. Non so quanti siano effettivamente di centrodestra (intesa come seria parte governativa moderna).

Tra voi di centrodestra e noi di centrosinistra non so chi sia messo peggio, a me piacerebbe anche un moderato serio come poteva essere la Merkel, non avrei fatto obiezione e l'avrei votata senza pensarci viste le alternative. Tu dovresti saperne qualcosa. Ovviamente gli unici che sono ben rappresentati sono gli estremisti in questo paese, perché chi più la spara grossa più farà consenso. Vediamo che futuro ci attende, forse dopo molte scoppole impareremo qualcosa..


----------



## Devil man (22 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Spiace ma tutto questo non giustifica lo schifo del m5s. Il voto di protesta devi capire pure a chi lo stai dando. La maggioranza degli ignoranti italiani è stata abbindolata da sta “setta” di babbei.
> Ma che si ci cita a fare berlusconi dai..



_Scusa è ma tu invece chi hai votato ?_


----------



## hakaishin (22 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non capisco, io non giustifico niente. Forse dalle mie parole può sembrare così, ma cerco di spiegare perché una tale scelta. A me è bastato sentire 10 minuti un grillino per capire di che pasta fossero fatti, vivevano in un mondo tutto loro. Però non tutti possono avere lo stesso spirito critico, o magari vederla come me o magari aver avuto lo stesso vissuto. Chissà se io a 60 anni dopo anni di prese in giro e senza lavoro non sarei caduto nel "tranello"... Ovviamente spero di no
> 
> Perché chi ha votato 5s non può parlare della Meloni? Tu proprio lì reputi dei reietti eh  , alla fine sono persone critiche che possono aver sbagliato. Non è che il 30% di quegli elettori si possano definire ignoranti. Allora sulla base di ciò nessuno può criticare nessuno. A me sembra che visto che sono gli ultimi "fessi" allora gli si imputa più colpa del necessario, ma quel 40% di Renzi o quel +50% di Berlusca o quel +35% di Salvini sono prima di tutto in gran parte lo stesso elettorato e poi colpevoli ugualmente. Non hanno via di scampo, finché non si smetterà di andare alle urne in massa (immagina un elezione al 10% degli aventi diritto, un sogno che farà svegliare molti), purtroppo hanno cominciato a spararle sempre più grosse anche per riavvicinare l'elettore demotivato.


Si ora ti sei spiegato bene! Ho capito come la pensi.

Si sono reietti assolutamente, quanto di peggio mai visto. La metà dell’elettorato 5 stalle è composto da ignoranti senza né arte né parte, sono fatti. E chi ha votato sta gentaglia, cadendoci con tutte le scarpe, non vedo come può criticare altri


----------



## hakaishin (22 Giugno 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> _Scusa è ma tu invece chi hai votato ?_


Non do il mio voto da parecchio tempo perché nessuno mi rappresenta appieno. Di certo non vado a votare sti babbei del 5 stalle solo per protesta o perché non soddisfatto. Ad un certo punto non do più il mio voto a sti politici schifosi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Giugno 2022)

Veronica Gentili (ex Travaglina) che si bagna con Conte davanti


----------

